# أعراش



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
لاقيت كلمة «أعراش» (مثلاً: سارعت أعراش بوسعادة  و المسيلة  إلى مساندته) وأرجّح أنّها تدلّ على «عشائر» أو نحو ذلك، فما معناها بالتحديد، أهي مشتقة من «عَرش»؟ وما مفرد أعراش؟

تعديل: بالإطلاع على موقع «الباحث» وجدت أنّها فعلاً جمع «عرش» وأنّ أحد معاني «عرش» هو «مُلْك» - ومن الغريب أن يقول المرؤ «أملاك فعلت كذا» فلا زلت أتسائل أهذه الكلمة مترادفة لـ«عشائر»؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

ربما يقصد بها عريش أو عريشة يجلس فيها أعيان بلد أو قرية معينة فاعتاد الناس بعد ذلك أن يقولوا عريشة فلان حين يريدون كافة الأعيان أو كبار القرية أو الناحية أو ربما القبيلة أو العشيرة - هذا كله تخمين بالطبع. عن أي بلد يتحدث المقال؟


----------



## إسكندراني

يبدو أنّها منتشرة في ليبيا وصحراء الجزائر.
وفي هذه الصفحة تعتبر تصنيف عرقي


----------



## Xence

في المغرب العربي، يطلق مصطلح *العرش *على قبيلة كبيرة أو مجموعة قبائل تنحدر من أصل واحد.. ويجمع هذا المصطلح على *أعراش *أو *عروش*


----------



## إسكندراني

شكراً جزيلاً لك Xence


----------

